# Are you a rebel or a yankee??



## Old Griz (Oct 1, 2005)

Take the test

http://www.alphadictionary.com/articles/yankeetest.html

I am a yankee.... MMMM, could being raised in the Bronx have something to do with it. []


----------



## Fangar (Oct 1, 2005)

49% cracker....?

[]

Fangar


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 1, 2005)

Griz, Y'all had to ask?


----------



## rtjw (Oct 1, 2005)

81% Dixie. How come they got so many Texas answers. Is that making fun of us?


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 1, 2005)

Funny that it puts me at 40% Yankee. Many of the answers were greatlakes and michigan biased. I have only been east of Colorado once, and my parents and grand parents grew up in Colorado.


----------



## Bob A (Oct 1, 2005)

60% Right on the Mason/Dixon line.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 1, 2005)

77% Dixie.


----------



## Travlr7 (Oct 1, 2005)

52% M/D Line!


Bruce[8D]


----------



## darbytee (Oct 1, 2005)

50% yankee. Huh??? I'm from North Carolina, live in Oklahoma now, and am moving to Tennessee.


----------



## arjudy (Oct 1, 2005)

47% Yankee, Barely in the Yankee category.[][][][][]


----------



## mick (Oct 1, 2005)

LOL....89% Dixie. Can't y'all tell from my drawl when I type? Notice I capitalized Dixie? [][][]


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 1, 2005)

78% Dixie


----------



## Fred in NC (Oct 1, 2005)

55% (Dixie). Right on the Mason-Dixon Line

Kind of scary for a Californian transplant


----------



## woodman928 (Oct 1, 2005)

57% Dixie
WWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOO BBBOOOOOOOOYYYY  [][][^]


----------



## coach (Oct 1, 2005)

85% dixie


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 1, 2005)

47% Yank [] I wondered about all the Michigan references to. I thought the damn thing new where I was born []  I guess by the repsonses, I may have to work on my yyyyaaawll[]


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Oct 2, 2005)

73% Dixie[]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 2, 2005)

49% Yankee. But I disagree with a couple of their findings. 'crawdad' is northern, 'crawfish' is southern. 'krik' is northern, 'creek' is southern. I should come in about 60% southern. [8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Griz, Y'all had to ask?



Just in case you do have to ask, 84% Southern.  Pennsylvania hasn't rubbed off on me yet!


----------



## lkorn (Oct 2, 2005)

70% Dixie -- Not bad for a kid who ran away from NY as fast as I could []


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 2, 2005)

64% Yankee - not too bad for a German who lived his first four years in the US in Central NJ!! And I am a Yankees fan since then, also.


----------



## Sawdustier (Oct 2, 2005)

92% Dixie !!  You betcha!


----------



## jbyrd24 (Oct 2, 2005)

68% Dixie.
Southern born, Southern bred............................[][]


----------



## Trapshooter (Oct 2, 2005)

49% yank, lived in Ohio my whole life, except for that year I was born I lived in Michigan.  Born in Toledo though, people still argue which state that belongs to.


----------



## green-eyes (Oct 3, 2005)

62% Dixie-Just below the Mason Dixon Line.  YeeeHawww Ya'll!!


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 3, 2005)

96% Dixie - Southern by birth, Texan by the Grace of God! []


----------



## Ken Massingale (Oct 3, 2005)

94% (Dixie).  Is General Lee your grandfather?
Yeeeee-Haaaa!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 3, 2005)

40% Yank

With the all southeast references I was getting I thought I was going to be a rebel. Scary thing for a kid who grow up in Brooklyn NY[]


----------



## nilsatcraft (Oct 3, 2005)

21% (Yankee). I am a Yankee Doodle Dandy.


----------



## vick (Oct 3, 2005)

33% yank Born and raised in Detroit.
I had to laugh about the Devils Night question.  Before I moved out to Arizona I thought everyone called the night before Halloween devils night.  When I moved to California I discovered Doorwall translates to Slider.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 3, 2005)

33% yank, spent all my life in and near Chicago.

Guess there is influence from many parts of the country that relocated in Chi town.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 3, 2005)

35% (Yankee). You are definitely a Yankee.
Not hard to understand as my mom is from Michigan, and my dad from Kentucky.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vick_
> <br />Before I moved out to Arizona I thought everyone called the night before Halloween devils night.


In AZ I think it's called "Sun Devils' Night. []


----------



## tonyhamm (Oct 3, 2005)

78% Dixie here


----------



## chigdon (Oct 3, 2005)

"81% (Dixie).  Do you still use Confederate money?"

Well there you (ya'll) have it!


----------



## ldimick (Oct 4, 2005)

36% Yank. Mostly Great Lakes responses. Spent all of my 45 years on the West Coast and 41 of the 45 in California.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 4, 2005)

92% Correct... I mean SOUTHERN, and I'm huntin' down that other 8....


----------



## Kurt Aebi (Oct 5, 2005)

50% (Yankee). Barely in the Yankee category.

This is right on target as I was born and raised in Greensburg, Pennsylvania - just about 1 hour exactly above the Mason-Dixon Line!

Looks like I am exactly Neutral on the Yankee/Rebel thing!

So how'd yunz like it, Wrapped or in a Poke?


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Oct 5, 2005)

41% Yankee! Born and raised Michigander! Transplanted to AZ 16 years ago![]


----------



## hobby_dale (Oct 5, 2005)

Hmmm... I came in at "41% (Yankee). Barely in the Yankee category."   Maybe that means I have lived too long in TX or just not enough!  []  Interesting for a MI boy turned Texan.


----------



## Craig B (Oct 5, 2005)

74% Dixie.  And to answer my results, my neck is more than just pink, it plum red [][][][]


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 5, 2005)

38% yankee


----------



## cozee (Oct 6, 2005)

49% Yankee.  Bout right,. I've live in Illinois most all my life. (Dang I get tired of looking at cornfields!)


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 6, 2005)

What do you suppose they mean by "100% Alien"? [8D]


----------



## jvsank (Oct 7, 2005)

61 % dixie


----------



## clem (Oct 7, 2005)

97%  southern born and southern breed  clem


----------



## rtparso (Oct 8, 2005)

Darn, before I started running around yaâ€™ll I would have never thought someone would be proud of being a YANK!! Of course I once knew a fella that was proud he owned a Yugo.[][][B)]


----------



## BigRob777 (Oct 10, 2005)

41% Yankee.  I guess that's because my Mom was from Georgia and my Dad was from Delaware.  Does that make me a half-breed, a yanbel?  Delaware was split during the Civil War (Now there's a question for you.  Was the war really civil?  Or is it short for civilian?)
Rob

I'm working on my web site, but since it isn't up yet: 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8959


----------



## woodwish (Oct 11, 2005)

73% (Dixie).  My neck must be at least pink!  (actaully varies from pale white on some issues to bright red on others)


----------

